# in router einloggen



## b0unc3 (11. Jan 2007)

hi leudz,

kann mir jemand von euch sagen, wie ich mich mittels Java in meinen router einloggen kann?


----------



## Caffè Latte (11. Jan 2007)

Hi,

welchen Dienst des Routers möchtest du denn nutzen? Normalerweise werden die Billigteile über ein Webinterface angesprochen, bei besseren geht das per Telnet oder SSH.


----------



## b0unc3 (12. Jan 2007)

meine fritz.box hat leider nur ein webinterface


----------



## -frank (15. Jan 2007)

b0unc3 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> meine fritz.box hat leider nur ein webinterface



kommt drauf an, was du damit machen willst, aber wenn es zb nur um das schnelle auslesen einer seite geht (zb die liste der verbundenen rechner), dann kannst du das übers HTTP protokoll schon hinkriegen. dein javaprogramm muss halt dieselben daten senden, die der browser senden würde. könnte aber recht mühsam werden, wenn das programm viel können soll. schätze ich.


----------



## b0unc3 (17. Jan 2007)

-frank hat gesagt.:
			
		

> b0unc3 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also ich möchte mir nur die letzten ereignisse ausgeben lassen.


----------



## -frank (22. Jan 2007)

b0unc3 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also ich möchte mir nur die letzten ereignisse ausgeben lassen.



du kannst per Socket eine Verbindung zu deinem Router auf Port 80 aufmachen, dann über den OutputStreamWriter einen HTTP GET Request an den Router senden (mit der gewünschten Seite) und dann über den InputStreamWriter die Antwort auslesen. allerdings bekommst du dann natürlich HTML-Code und zwar für die ganze seite, die der browser anzeigen würde. die eigentlichen ereignisse werden dann irgendwo in der mitte dieses texts stehen. zusätzlich wirst du wohl html-tags rausfiltern müssen (also zb steht vor jeder neuen zeilen 
 oder 

. das willst du dann vielleicht nicht mehr haben). wie genau der GET Request aussehen muss, kannst du ergooglen. ist aber nur eine zeile.
eventuell etwas komplizierter ist der login, aber das kommt wohl auf den router an.


----------



## thE_29 (22. Jan 2007)

Ich habe daheim ein java Programm was sich im Router einloggt und auf den disconnect und dann connect Button drückt!

Wenn ich daheim net vergesse, schicke ich es dir! (bzw poste es hier)


----------



## -frank (22. Jan 2007)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe daheim ein java Programm was sich im Router einloggt und auf den disconnect und dann connect Button drückt!
> 
> Wenn ich daheim net vergesse, schicke ich es dir! (bzw poste es hier)



ja, poste es bitte! (der thread hier hat mich auf ein oder zwei dinge gebracht, die auch ich gerne automatisch von nem programm erledigen lassen würde)


----------



## kama (22. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

schon mal  JWebUnit angeschaut?

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## b0unc3 (3. Feb 2007)

> du kannst per Socket eine Verbindung zu deinem Router auf Port 80 aufmachen, dann über den OutputStreamWriter einen HTTP GET Request an den Router senden (mit der gewünschten Seite) und dann über den InputStreamWriter die Antwort auslesen. allerdings bekommst du dann natürlich HTML-Code und zwar für die ganze seite, die der browser anzeigen würde. die eigentlichen ereignisse werden dann irgendwo in der mitte dieses texts stehen. zusätzlich wirst du wohl html-tags rausfiltern müssen (also zb steht vor jeder neuen zeilen
> oder
> 
> . das willst du dann vielleicht nicht mehr haben). wie genau der GET Request aussehen muss, kannst du ergooglen. ist aber nur eine zeile.
> eventuell etwas komplizierter ist der login, aber das kommt wohl auf den router an.



ich werd das mal versuchen, danke =) .. sollte ich es tatsächlich hinb ekommen (was ich nicht unbedingt glaube xD ) dann poste ich es im board ;-)



> Ich habe daheim ein java Programm was sich im Router einloggt und auf den disconnect und dann connect Button drückt!
> 
> Wenn ich daheim net vergesse, schicke ich es dir! (bzw poste es hier)



jo, kannste gerne machen.. aber ich werd es auf jeden fall nochmal alleine versuchen, weil sonst lern ich ja nix bei der ganzen sache ;-)

haste von dem proggi auch den source code? dann kann man da ja mal reinleuern =)


----------



## milinär mit opera (3. Feb 2007)

ich empfehle die apache http libary und jericho html parser


----------



## Bastian (2. Mrz 2007)

<- schau dir mal jfritz an


----------

